# mature couple looking for part time work in alicante area



## tapau (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there we are looking for part time work possibly doing holiday change overs or cleaning and maintenance , does anyone think there will be a call for this when we come to alicante area in 2010


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tapau said:


> Hi there we are looking for part time work possibly doing holiday change overs or cleaning and maintenance , does anyone think there will be a call for this when we come to alicante area in 2010



To be honest, there are so many people wanting to do this kind of work! Generally friends and neighbours do it for a bit of pocket money. Its not what you know but who. so when you come over, try and make friends with folk that have villas that rent them out for holidays etc then maybe???

Jo xxx


----------



## tapau (Sep 22, 2009)

*mature couple looking for work*



jojo said:


> To be honest, there are so many people wanting to do this kind of work! Generally friends and neighbours do it for a bit of pocket money. Its not what you know but who. so when you come over, try and make friends with folk that have villas that rent them out for holidays etc then maybe???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo jo , thanks for your reply , is there any other kind of work that might be easier to find, we would only be looking for a few hours a week


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tapau said:


> Hi Jo jo , thanks for your reply , is there any other kind of work that might be easier to find, we would only be looking for a few hours a week


In a word, no!!!LOL! The way I see it, apart from the obvious mass unemployment, recession etc is that most things over here have been done and done to death. I remember thinking how easy it would be to get a job, cleaning, meeting and greeting, pool maintenance, bar work....... and maybe 5 - 10 years ago there was a call for this kind of thing, but then everyone came out and did it all - anything you can think of has been done. People made a good living and others made their pin money and all was well, but there was no room for newcomers and with the current economic climate, we have the tourist slump, expats going back to the UK in their droves, property prices falling, building industry crash.... etc. There are very few opportunities! Thats not to say there arent any, but its a case of coming over and striking lucky, either by who you get to know, or being in the right place at the right time....!!?? There are a few commission only telsales jobs around???



Jo xxx


----------

